# Warped rotors after 1 year?



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey guys, so I had a full front brake job done about a year ago. They replaced the pads and rotors. Now, after only a year, the pads still have plenty of life but I think my rotors are warped. I get a lot of vibration upon first applying the brake.
This seems very premature to me. Unfortunately the 1 year warranty just expired. Should I make a stink at the shop or just pay them to resurface them? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

how many miles since service? did they overtorque the lugstuds? whens the last time the wheels were off the car? 
thats really the only stink you can make.. 
thier defense will be...do you ride the brakes creating excessive heat? possible sticking caliper or bracket? or even someone else overtorqued the lugstuds.
i dotn see you winning any prize at the local auto shop for complaining..i dont see it going anywhere in your favor. way to many factors in that year period that would be hard to tell who is at fault.
is shop to blame? are you to blame? is the part faulty?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (waabaah)*

If a "tire monkey" goes at the lugs with an impact gun and cranks 'em down all the way one at a time..you can warp rotors (and crack alloy wheels) in short order!...Did you have tires rotated lately? That'd be my first thought as to cause of warped rotors. I had a tire changed once, and they cranked down so hard on the lugs that they stretched the bolts to the yield point..when I later went to rotate the tires...I couldn't even get 4 outa five bolts to torque..they just sat there and stretched..scary!


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Thanks for the advice. I guess I'll bite the bullet and pay to have them turned.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Joe* »_Thanks for the advice. I guess I'll bite the bullet and pay to have them turned.

buy new rotors. They are cheap enough to buy.
Turning them, is only a temporarily solution, then it will just warp again and even worse.


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

They're not cheap if you have to pay a garage for them. I don't have all the tools or space to do it myself.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Warped rotors after 1 year? (GLI_Joe)*

It isn't time or mileage that determines how long rotors last or whether rotors will warp, it's the driver, driving conditions, the quality of the rotors, and the type of brake pads.
You could go out and warp a set of rotors the first time you drive on them. Or they could last 150K miles. Depends on how you drive on them and where you drive on them.
Then, there's the pads...


----------

